# اهمية الصلاة في حياتنا



## happy angel (16 يونيو 2009)

*+ اهمية الصلاة في حياتنا +

الجسد تشبعة اللذة الوقتية 
والبطن يشبعها الطعام
اما الروح فلا يشبعها الا الله .
لذلك يحذرنا الرب قائلا'' اسهروا وصلوا لئلا تدخلو في تجارب'' وايضا صلوا كل حين ولا تملو 
والدنيا امثلة كثيرة تظهر لنا كيف نصلي 


+ اولا صلاة يسوع +

صلى يسوع مناجياالاب وهوة علي اعتاب الصليب قائلا '' يا ابتاة ان كان يستطاع ان تعبر عني هذة الكاس ... ولكن لتكن لا مشيئتي ولكن مشيئتك ''
بالرغم من صعوبة الموقف ورهبة الصليب الا انة يطلب تتميم ارادة الاب
وهكذا نحن في الامنا وامراضنا ... يجب ان نصلي ونطلب ارادة الله 
وايضا عندما نقدم علي مشروع معين مثل ; عمل زواج كهنوت و رهبنة 
مثل لعازر الدمشقي الذي صلى طالبا ارادة الله عندما ارسلة ابونا ابراهيم ليختار زوجة لاسحق ابنة .صلى بولس الرسول في مرضة ثلاث مرات عندما اعطى شوكة في جسدة ليرفع عنة الرب هذ المرض
ولكن كانت ارادتة ان يعيش بولس بهذة الشوكة انما مع عمل النعمة
لان الله يريد ان تظهر قوتة في ضعف بولس لئلا يتكبر في الخدمة
وهنا يجب ان نتذكر ان المر الذي يختارة الله لنا افضل من الحلو الذي نختارة لانفسنا .

+ ثانيا بركات الصلاة +

الصلاة تجعلنا دايما في حضر ة الرب
حتى في اعمالنا نستطيع ان نصلي
داود النبي يقول '' اما انا فصلاة '' بمعنى ان اعمالة وكل تصرفاتة تحت نظر الله.

فالصلاة تقوى الشركة مع اللهوتعطي حياة للانسان
فانسان بدون صلاة ميت روحيا
مثل السمكة التي تخرج من الماء تموت
والذي يسهر مع الله في صلاة ودموع علي الارض يكون لة مع الله شركة في السماء.
مثل العذاري الحكيمات 
اما الذي لا شركة لة مع الله علي الارض هكذا يكون بعد موتة 
لا شركة ولا نصيب لة مع الله في السماء 
مثل العذاري الجاهلات اغلق الباب امامهن .


هل اختبرت قوة صلاتك في حياتك

انها تهز اركان السماء وتفك القيود
وتفزع الشيطان 
وتمنحك سلام وغلبة ونصرة
صلي بدون ملل 
صلى كل حين 
تلذذ بالرب 
فيشبعك من خيراتة وبركاتة .
اميييييييييييييييييييين*​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع يا هابي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل يا هابى 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (24 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع يا هابي
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (24 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا هابى
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ...


----------

